

The trick to good software design - MadRabbit
http://theosom.com/p/k9HI

======
s3curityx
The point is valid, although I believe the author misses the point of design
by contract - if you don't explain, how will someone off site, or a few years
from now will understand? Moreover, the buzz on the street is TDD which must
know what the constraints were, before checking if they weren't broken

~~~
MadRabbit
the problem is that TDD doesn't magically lead you to good software design if
you don't know what the hell you're doing :)

~~~
s3curityx
I agree - not all developers can become good designers

